# What model is this?



## Morg308 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have an old Surefire with the original Weaver weapon mount. Can anyone tell me what model it is? The only S/N I see on it (even removed the mount to look) is an engraved one under an engraved Eagle. (Old Thunder Ranch loaner?) Thanks - I'm a newbie obviously. ETA: Oh, I was told it's a model 660 - obviously an older one. Has both pressure switch and a switch at the rear of the light.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jan 9, 2009)

Not a SF expert here by a long ways but it looks like the predecessor to the 6P model. I'm sure some SF experts will jump in to give you more info. Does this use 2 x CR123's ?


----------



## Morg308 (Jan 9, 2009)

matrixshaman said:


> Not a SF expert here by a long ways but it looks like the predecessor to the 6P model. I'm sure some SF experts will jump in to give you more info. Does this use 2 x CR123's ?


 
I have strong hands, but I can't get the damn thing apart except for the head! Guess I need a strap wrench to check the batteries. It is a 6V, definitely Surefire, and when I pulled the lampholder it said P60 on it. Also TK2 - The TK2 I believe is the lamp it takes huh?


----------



## Morg308 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I got it apart finally - it does take 2 CR123A's.


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like an older style 6P with a CR123 extension. I'm not that good with Surefires though.

Edit: Probably a older 6P or what it was called back then with a pressure switch(or something else) tailcap.


----------



## Morg308 (Jan 9, 2009)

Seems to be a consensus on the AR15.com retro forum that it's an early model 660 weaponslight. There is a pic in the thread of another member's identical light but with flip-up cover to match a pic from Black Hawk Down, also posted. Thanks - Morg


----------



## Size15's (Jan 10, 2009)

Interesting find.

I've not seen a WeaponLight without a "Z32" Shock Isolated Bezel, so it's either really, really old, or due to the etched logo, a special bezel put on there.

Anyway, it's not a "660". Well not exactly.

Ignoring the non-Z32 bezel, it starts with an L60 Lamp Module which includes the Lamp Module Housing Body.
Next is an A21 Universal Housing Body.
Then there is the TailCap switch.
In Classic WeaponLights the A21 was supplied with the TailCap switch.
The TailCap switch is a UxxT or UxxS
Where xx is the length of the remote tape pressure switch cable in whole inches. My guess here would be 04 or 05 inches.
T is for a constant-on flag switch
S is for a disable flag switch
Your description isn't specific but based on what you've written I'd guess it was a "T" constant-on flag switch.

The 1" diameter ring mount looks like the M10 Low Base Weaver (Female) light mount.
Attached to is looks like an M14 Rifle Barrel Weaver (Male) mount.

The 660 has the L60, U04 and the M10/M14 combination.
So since this has a flag switch, it could be a 660T.
If the cable is 5" rather than 4" then it's not a 660. 
*It's a 650-05T with M10/M14 barrel mount.*


----------



## swampgator (Jan 10, 2009)

Morg308 said:


> The only S/N I see on it (even removed the mount to look) is an engraved one under an engraved Eagle. (Old Thunder Ranch loaner?)


I have no info on the light, but the bird is a raven, which is the logo of Gunsite, Jeff Cooper's school in Arizona. You could call their custom shop and they could possibly give you the skinny on the light. 928-636-4565


----------



## Morg308 (Jan 12, 2009)

It does have a constant on option, the pressure switch works in the 'off' position. I was told by the seller that it was once a Thunder Ranch loaner (That is Gunsite right?) that came from one of their 'garage sales' or clearance sales. The bezel measures 1.25" - does that help? I'm just wondering what basic model it is - could it be an old, modified 6P? It just doesn't look exactly like any lights I've seen so far, including 6Ps. Does the P60 on the lampholder mean anything? Thanks for all the help with this mystery - I had no idea there was so much to it. Total length of the pressure switch assy is 7.25" end to end, 5" without the switch itself (cord only) Actually, it's 4" between the pressure tab and the fitting on the light end of the switch, so how is it measured?


----------



## Size15's (Jan 12, 2009)

If the remote switch cable is four inches the model is 660T

If the remove switch cable is five inches the model is 650-05T with M10/M14 barrel mount.

However, it is technically neither because with the bezel is has, which is a classic, original standard bezel rather than a Z32 shock isolated bezel it is non-standard.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 12, 2009)

Morg308 said:


> I'm just wondering what basic model it is - could it be an old, modified 6P?


I'm absolutely certain that it is not an old modified 6P.



Morg308 said:


> Total length of the pressure switch assy is 7.25" end to end, 5" without the switch itself (cord only) Actually, it's 4" between the pressure tab and the fitting on the light end of the switch, so how is it measured?


Normally, SureFire remote cables are not "spot-on", added to that where exactly does one measure from and to?
I'd say that the cord only, will be at least the whole inches rating. So a 5" cable will be no less than 5".

Whilst I've never seen the model 660T listed, it could have been made to order or a 660 modified afterwards.

It's more likely it's a 650-05T with barrel mount though...
Then had it's bezel replaced.


----------



## Morg308 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot! If I wanted to get the Z32 isolated bezel, where would I look? Are they available? (sounds like a Chevy truck option, LOL.)


----------



## Size15's (Jan 12, 2009)

SureFire.com or any SureFire dealer can order you a Z32.

Note that SureFire may have recently changed the bezel they call the Z32. This is what the classic Z32 bezel looks like:





I understand SureFire have replaced this bezel with the "M2" bezel which is larger and heavier and not as 'slick'.


----------



## swampgator (Jan 13, 2009)

Morg308 said:


> I was told by the seller that it was once a Thunder Ranch loaner (That is Gunsite right?) that came from one of their 'garage sales' or clearance sales.


 
Nope, not the same. Gunsite is the original shooting school in Arizona founded by Jeff Cooper. Clint Smith was a former instructor at Gunsite under Cooper. He left and started Thunder Ranch in Mountain Home, TX in 1993 and moved to Lakeview, OR in 2004.


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 14, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Interesting find.
> 
> I've not seen a WeaponLight without a "Z32" Shock Isolated Bezel, so it's either really, really old, or due to the etched logo, a special bezel put on there.
> 
> ...


Did you ID/recite those from memory, or did you have to consult some type of book/online resource?


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 14, 2009)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Did you ID/recite those from memory, or did you have to consult some type of book/online resource?



He is the online resource 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Jan 14, 2009)

Guy's Dropper said:


> Did you ID/recite those from memory, or did you have to consult some type of book/online resource?


I can't remember names or faces, or birthdays or phone numbers, but I seem to be able to remember SureFire stuff... :shrug:


----------

